

Show HN: Pouch.ly an utility platform give your feedback - thamizharasu
http://pouchly.in/

======
thamizharasu
This is my first initiative after seeing lots of discussion in HN. Please
share your feedback and what could be the more value add you required if
possible. I am willing to hear from the members of HN

~~~
thamizharasu
Currently I have make it down in-order to fix one small issue. I will inform
once it is up...

------
fiatjaf
The link is wrong.

